# What causes cam lean? how to fix



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

I just noticed my bottom cam is a bit crooked were the top part of the cam is leaning twards the left like this \..... its not very crooked but just enough to tell and i think it wasnt like that before but im not very sure. my bows a single hard cam bow were the bottom cam is the one cam thats not circular shaped. I think when i was shooting off the elevated platform at the range it may have been when i bumped the cam againts the rail but i was shooting at the other range after shooting off the platform and i was shooting the same as always nothing changed in my mind. i did not bump the rail hard just bumped it to were i felt it in the bow.

anyways it got me wondering, shuld i be worried? what causes cam lean to happen and how is it fixed?


----------



## Roskoes (Jun 17, 2007)

Does the cam lean when the bow is at full draw?


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

Roskoes said:


> Does the cam lean when the bow is at full draw?


i have no idea all i know is slightly crooked when not drawn


----------



## bassman409 (Jul 19, 2006)

All bows have a slight cam lean because of the cable rod pulling the cables off to the side . If yours is more than slight it might have bent the cam when it hit the railing. How does it shoot?


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

bassman409 said:


> All bows have a slight cam lean because of the cable rod pulling the cables off to the side . If yours is more than slight it might have bent the cam when it hit the railing. How does it shoot?


shoots same as always.....


----------



## Ches (Aug 3, 2009)

Is the cam actually leaning, or it just the string coming off of it at an angle giving you that impression. If the cam spacers were not installed to put cam in center in relation to the idler it will look like lean.


----------



## rookiebowholder (Jan 31, 2010)

Ches said:


> Is the cam actually leaning, or it just the string coming off of it at an angle giving you that impression. If the cam spacers were not installed to put cam in center in relation to the idler it will look like lean.


hmmm that was very helpfull i think it may have been crooked but im not sure i just checked and it looks more evened out now maybe it was the cables that gave me the illusion of a crooked cam.... not sure tho it was a hot day and i was shooting all day into the night and noticed it when the sun was setting.... well thanks for all the help guys


----------



## jim46ok (Oct 9, 2008)

*Do this...*

Draw the bow on a Drawboard or Shooting Machine. Then use a straightedge (arrow, level, something straight) and check at full draw. Yes, the cable guide will pull a little. A LITTLE is acceptable.

If your bow (didn't say what it is) has a "split yoke" on the idler (typical single cam setup) the yoke can be tuned to get all or most of lean out. That should get you back into specs. You will need a press to release yoke before adjusting.

Just "eyeballing" and especially when NOT drawn doesn't tell a good story on what's happenin' at full draw!! Good Luck!


----------

